# One spider, Two images



## jake337 (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2015)

Interesting. I'm not a fan of spider pics, but these look...interesting, and 'clean'.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 1, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Interesting. I'm not a fan of spider pics, but these look...interesting, and 'clean'.



Thanks.   You probably don't see too many spider shots with a 3X2 softbox,  lol.


----------



## JamesScott86 (Sep 8, 2015)

I enjoy looking at these amazing pictures.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok, so the photographer in me is impressed and likes the DOF.

The dad in me is reaching for a shoe.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 8, 2015)

JamesScott86 said:


> I enjoy looking at these amazing pictures.



Thanks!


----------



## jake337 (Sep 8, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so the photographer in me is impressed and likes the DOF.
> 
> The dad in me is reaching for a shoe.



Haha, thanks.  I really need a focusing rail to try some focus stacking.  You might not want to squish this fellow with a shoe as it's quite big(for Minnesota).  It barely fit in the frame at 1:1 on FF.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2015)

jake337 said:


> Haha, thanks.  I really need a focusing rail to try some focus stacking.  You might not want to squish this fellow with a shoe as it's quite big(for Minnesota).  It barely fit in the frame at 1:1 on FF.



No worries.  I've got really big shoes.


----------

